

Show HN: Take a 5 minute break to see some trending tech and reddit stories - dkaragas
http://breakforfive.com/

======
svolinsky
Cool idea! Suggestions:

Add Upvote/Downvote buttons, so you can figure out which content a given user
enjoys more.

Potentially integrate with the 'read later' type of tools.

